# A few questions regarding fans



## petersonbill64 (Jul 14, 2008)

My main question is this: Is it bad to not have an intake fan? Right now my case has 3 fans (not including the PSU fans). The one on the side panel of the case is currently pointing outwards, and the two back case fans are pointed inward. My plan, after I get my new mobo and CPU Fan, is to aim the CPU fan at the two back case fans (see CPU fan pictures to see what I mean by aim) which would be flipped to point outwards. I'm pretty sure this is the best way to redirect the CPU heat, but my question is whether I should have the side panel fan pointing inwards or outwards. This fan is located near but not exactly above the CPU. So, in short, output or input for my side panel fan?

Question 2 (Regarding the CPU fan I linked in question 1): This cooling unit has a 92mm fan mounted on it. Based on the pictures, it looks like I can take off this fan and replace it with a more powerful one, but I'm not totally sure. Is it possible?

Question 3: This one may be hard to figure out, but, if I use the CPU fan linked in part 1 pointed at the 2 case fans in the case linked in that part, but I replaced the 2 fans with 2 of these bad boys, would it fit, or do I need smaller (depth-wise) case fans? And yes, I know 2 of those fans would turn my computer into the decibel equivalent of an airplane.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

All front and side fans should be intake. All top and rear fans should be exhaust.


----------



## petersonbill64 (Jul 14, 2008)

ok, makes sense


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

He said 'should'. There is no gospel on case airflow dynamics!! For example, my side fan sucks out warm air from my graphics card area, but doesn't disrupt the front to back "main" flow.


----------

